# Pennys (Primark) UK versus N. Ireland



## Concert (24 Apr 2009)

Can anyone tell me are the Primarks (Pennys) in the North as good as the UK.  Have just returned after a week-end in Liverpool (very broke) as my nineteen yr old daughter was with me.  She was delighted with Primark there, 6 floors and the choice was superb, much better than here and quality seemed better.  Overall the shopping experience in the city was brilliant.


----------



## gipimann (24 Apr 2009)

I've been in the Primark in Newry several times (in the buttercrane centre) and didn't notice any difference between it and the Penney's in Drogheda (apart from the prices!).  Layout of the shop in Newry isn't great, everything's on top of each other.

I did notice a big difference between the Penney's in Drogheda and the Penney's in the Dundrum Town centre though - Dundrum had a much better layout, and appeared to have a bigger range of items.


----------



## Concert (24 Apr 2009)

Ye Penney's in Dundrum is about the best I think but the one in Liverpool was absolutely huge and the choice of each item endless.  For my daughter it would be worth going over on the early flight and returning home on the last one as you could spend half a day there.  Lots of other greast shops us mums as well and fantastic value.


----------



## mcaul (24 Apr 2009)

Primark / Penney's Head office is in Dublin - all the buying & admin is done from offcies in Mary st.

Ideally the product should be similar in both markets, but like many stores they rate stores in categories with catregory 1 being the largest stores that carry the full ranges, whilst category 5 would be like their Carlow store with limited ranges.

Bets would be to call them and ask where the biggest range is carried in Ireland.


----------

